# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Мое творчество

## Taliesin

Так-с, обещал я вас поразвлечь, смертнички. Ну вот, выкладываю, вдруг кому понравится?

*Смейся*

Смейся над жизнью – удачи все стоят лишь смеха.
Смейся и знай: все невзгоды – минутная тень.
Ужасы ночи в своем роде тоже потеха .
Чем дольше ночь, тем за ней долгожданнее день.

Смейся над смертью, чтоб с нею потом посмеяться .
Смейся и знай : посмеется она над тобой.
Глупо бояться, когда бесполезно бояться.
Смейся над смертью, и с нею ты выдержишь бой.

Смейся с бессилья врагов, что ловушки готовят.
Смейся с того, кто в свои же ловушки попал.
Пусть в подворотнях шипят, пусть кричат  и злословят !
Будет ответом лишь мести девятый им вал.

Смейся с пустой суеты и нелепых ошибок ,
Смейся с богов и чертей , равных между собой…,
С нашего мира , что полон и слез и улыбок .
А под конец не забудь –
		Над Любимым Собой !

*Остановите Землю … я сойду !*
_(навеяно Высоцким, наверное)_

Серое , серое небо ,
В небе туман бесчисленных дней .
А сквозь туман виден город
В свете витрин , мерцании огней .
Ходят по городу люди –
Безликая тень с бесцветной душой .
Не верю , что это мой город
И этот мир – он тоже чужой !

Солнце нам призрачно светит
Сквозь решето озоновых дыр .
Издохнешь – никто не заметит
Только брезгливо сморщится мир .

Стаей проносятся тучи
Выше гигантских горных вершин –
Смешаный с злобою жгучей
Дым мириадов грязных машин .

Город – бетонная крепость ,
Люди кипят в нем как в адском котле ,
Не замечая нелепость
Жизни бесцельной своей на Земле .

Ты в той же варишься каше :
Лжешь каждый день и слушаешь ложь .
Да ведь и сам ты не скажешь,
Зачем ты живешь , за что ты умрешь ?

Может изменим мы души ?
Но это чудо – его я не жду. 
Мир этот сам себя рушит, 
Остановите его … я сойду!

*Пуля. Реквием.*

Ты знаешь цель, ты видишь свет.
Всегда вперед – удел немногих.
Нет у тебя другой дороги,
Преграды нет, сомнений нет.

Огонь! Благослови на бой
Полет свинцовых крыльев смерти.
Пусть знают ангелы и черти,
Что им не совладать с тобой.

Стрелка с железною рукой 
Уже ничто не остановит.
Испей же сердца свежей крови,
На вечный уходя покой.

----------


## Taliesin

К Alter Ego.

Герой бессмысленных свершений,
В плену несбыточных мечтаний
На поле бытовых сражений
Под кучей разочарований
Ты в братской погребен могиле
С гордыней, трусостью и ленью.
Себя вы вместе хоронили
Под усыпляющею сенью
Плывущих медленно событий,
Смотря на звезды из покоя
Психологических укрытий.
И верил ты, в болоте стоя,
Что крылья есть, и не утонешь,
Что дни не стоят сожаления,
И миг упущенный догонишь,
Поймав звезду в момент падения.
Но время неостановимо,
А звезды не даются в руки.
И между дел ты ищешь стимул,
Чтоб не повеситься со скуки.
На ветке с пресными плодами
Былых надежд и притязаний
С корой, усыпанной следами
Последних самоистязаний.
Постыдных слабостей, сомнений,
Терзаний, страха, сожаления,
Что груз непринятых решений
Лишь ждет последнего решения.

----------


## наивная дурочка

браво!сильно написанно!!

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Твои стихи прямо внушают веру в Жизнь !!

----------

